# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Fyodor Dostojevski

## Fiori

Idioti
*Perktheu nga Origjinali Jorgji Doksani*

*Pjesa e Pare*

Ne nje fund nentori, ne nje mot me llohe e ere, ne ora nente te mengjesit treni i linjes Peterburg - Varshave po i afrohej me tere shpjetesine stacionit te Peterburgut. Kishte aq shume lageshti e mjegull sa mezi po agonte; nga dritaret e vagonit edhe dhjete metra ne te majte a ne te djathte te trasese nuk mund te shquaje as edhe nje gje. Kishte nder udhetaret edhe nga ata qe ktheheshin qe jashte shtetit, por shumica ishin udhetare largesish jo te medha, njerez pa ndonje peshe, kryesisht tregtare te vegjel. Me keta ishin mbushur ploteperplot vagonet e klasit te trete. Si gjithmone ne kesi rastesh, ata ndiheshin te kapitur, kapaket e syve u rendoheshin nga dremitja e mardhja, fytyrat i kishin te perhimura, zbehtake si boja e mjegulles.
Ne njerin nga vagonet e klasit te trete, kur ra agu, u gjenden karshi njeri-tjetrit te dritarja dy udhetare; qe te dy te rinj, qe te dy me humor te mire, te veshur jo kushedi cfare, por jo dhe keq. Qe te dy ndien deshiren t'i hapnin bisede shoqishoqit. Sikur ta dinin se c'gje i shquante qe te dy ne ate minute, sigurisht qe do te mbeteshin gojehapur, qe rasti i kishte ulur ashtu njeri karshi tjetrit sot ne kete vagon te klasit te trete te trenit Peterbug-Varshave. Njeri ishte trupvogel, rreth njezet e shtate vjec, me floke te zinj kacurela, me sy te veckel pershkendites boje gri. Hunden e kishte te flashket, te shtypur, fytyren me molleza te dala; buzet hollake benin c'benin dhe formonin nje si buzeqeshje qesendisese, tallese dhe, madje edhe dashakeqe; por ballin e kishte te larte, te vizatuar bukur, ai ia hijeshonte dhe tere pjesen e poshtme te fytyres, qe ne vetvete nuk shquhej per ndonje fisnikeri, Te binte ne sy vecanerisht ajo zbehtesia e fytyres verdhacuke si e nje mehiti, qe i jepte djaloshit pamjen e nje njeriu fuqiprere edhe pse ishte truplidhur, por njeherezi shquhej tek ai nje karakter tere pasion, i ndjeshem ndaj dhembjes qe, nga ana e vet, nuk puqej aspak me buzeqeshjen qesendisese e shpotitese dhe me shikimin e vrazhde prej njeriu te vetkenaqur, Ishte veshur trashe, me nje qyrk te vollshem gezofi qengji, me ngjyre te zeze dhe naten e kaloi mire, nderkohe qe fqinji qe i detyruar te duronte tere mizorine e nates se lagesht dhe te akullt te nentoreve ruse. Dukej acik qe ai nuk kishte qene i pergatitur per kete. Kishte veshur nje pelerine te gjere stofi, me nje kapuc te madh tamam si ata qe perdorin rendom ne dimer jashte shtetit udhetaret diku ne Zvicer apo ne Italine e Veriut, pa i thirrur fare mendjes se ishte duke udhetuar nga Ejdkuneni ne Peterburg. Keshtu veshja e menduar per udhetim permes krahinave te Italise doli fare e papershtatshme ne Rusi. Djaloshi me pelerinen me kapuc ishte dhe ky nja njezet e gjashte, njezet e shtate vjec, me shtat pak me te hedhur se mesatari, me nje bashke flokesh te verdhe e me faqe te rena, si dhe me nje mjekerze te vogel majuce thuajse te bardhe. Syte i kishte te medhenj, te kalter, hetues; shikimin e qete por te rende, mbushur me ate shprehje te cuditshme nga e cila shumkush mund ta gjente menjehere se ai njeri vuante nga semundja e tokes. Vecse, sidoqofte, fytyren e kishte te kendshme, hollake dhe thatime, ndonese disi te strengur e te zhubravitur, te mavijosur krejt nga te ftohtit. MBante ne preher nje bohce prej mesalle mendafshi te ferkuar nga perdorimi, ku kishte mbeshtjelle, sic dukej, tere katandine e vet prej udhetari. Kishte mbathur kepuce me qafa me shoje te trashe, te bera jo ne Rusi. Fqinji flokezi, qe rrinte i peshtjelle mire me qyrkun e ngrohte, i vuri re qe te gjitha keto dhe ashtu me nge sic ishte e pyeti me ate nenqeshjen qesendisese, permes se ciles pa teklif e shkujdesshem buiste ajo fare kenaqsie aspak e njerezishme qe kesi tipash provojne kur hasin ndokend qe s'i ka prire e mbara.

- Ftohte, ë...
Dhe sperdrodhi supet.
- Shume, - iu pergjigj sakaq fqinji, - dhe eshte ende vjeshte...
Po ne dimer si do bejme? S'e kishte pandehur qe ketu te bente kaq ftohte. 
Qenkam cmesuar.. i paskam harruar...
- Vjen qe jashte shtetit? Nga jashte vjen?
- Po, nga Zvicra.


_(vendosja ne forum vazhdon kur te kem kohe)_

----------


## Fiori

Fyodor Dostoevsky eshte novelist rus. Lindi ne 1821 dhe vdiq ne 1881. Studiues te shkrimeve te tij thone qe ka qene i "fiksuar" me Zotin pasi shumica e karaktereve te tij kerkojne Zotin nepermjet gabimeve te tyre te cilat u shkaktojne dhimbje. Gjithsesi ne pergjithesi karakteret e krijuara prej tij mbeshtesin lirine e zgjedhjes, kur vjen fjala tek socializmi, ateizmi, e mira, e keqja etj. Idete e Dostoevskyt ne nje fare menyre ishin fillimi ose me mire themelet e per idete e diskutuara me vone nga Nietzsche dhe Frojdi. 

Gjate viteve shkrimet e Dostoevskyt jane ndryshuar shpesh. Kjo per arsye politike apo gramatike, ndaj jo gjithmone njerzit kane lexuar ate cfare ai ka dashur vertet te thone ne shkrimet e tij. Sot mund te gjesh dhe kopje origjinale te puneve te tij.

Idioti eshte nje nga shume novelat e tij. Dhe pjesa me lart eshte thjesht fillimi i kesaj novele. Per here te pare kete novele e kam lexuar ne anglisht dhe versioni ne shqip me ka zhgenjyer shume. Ndaj besoj dhe gjate perkthimeve shume gjera kane ndryshuar (sic ndodh gjithmone).






> Shkeputur nga novela *"Krimi dhe Dënimi"*
> 
> Ishte shume i pire dhe i leshuar mbi stol, here pas here mermeriste neper gjume, duke kercitur gishtat e me krahe hapur, kendonte refrene pa kuptim duke u munduar te kujtonte disa vargje si keto :
> 
> "Gruan e tij, nje vit me admirim e dashuroi
> Gruan e tij nje nje vit me admirim e dashuroi"
> 
> Dhe pastaj duke u ngritur perseri vazhdonte :
> 
> ...

----------


## shigjeta

*Nete te bardha*

Enderrtari, po ti bejme nje perkufizim te hollesishem, nuk eshte njeri, por, si me thene, nje krijese e gjinise se mesme. Gjallon te shumten e kohes ne ndonje kend te humbur, a thua se i fshihet edhe drites se diellit dhe, me tu mbyllur ne shtepine e tij ngjitet pas saj si kermilli pas guackes, ose se paku i ngjan shume, ne kete drejtim, asaj kafshes interesante qe eshte kafshe dhe shtepi njeheresh dhe qe quhet breshke

_perkthyer nga Aurel Plasari_

----------


## spirobeg

KONKLUZIONE

	Dostojevskit  I pëlqente t’u thoshte hulumtuesve të rinjë: “Ngrihuni moralisht dhe formoni idealin tuaj”. Kjo mbeti edhe për  të detyrë për tërë jetën. Ai kaloi një sërë etapash  të ndryshme, në kërkim të së vërtetës ushërrëfyese. Romantizmi dhe socializmi utopik, kristianizmi dhe pjesërisht ortodokizmi, “përkrahja” (“poçva”) dhe filosllavizmi, “shekulli i artë” dhe lufta me Evropën, që po vdes më në fund teokracia, më saktë shteti-kishë-të tilla qenë stadet e zhvillimit të idesë së tij kryesore: ai e konsideronte veten të dobët në filozofi, “por jo në dashurinë për të”,-shtonte ai në letrat drejtuar miqëve,- dashuria ime për të është e fuqishme”. Dhe me të vërtetë ai e dëshmoi këtë me evoluzionin e madh të botëkuprimit të vet, që kishte përfshirë kaq teori, sisteme, doktrina  dhe hipoteza!
	Këtu nuk  ishte gjithcka organike dhe unike.Në pasionet e tij intelektuale, gjithmonë të sinqerta  e të zjarrta, kishte jo pak gjëra kalimtare, të huaja, të rastit. Mirpo   kishte edhe një dogmatizëm të palëkundur fetar.
	Ideali I vërtetë dhe burimi më I thellë I krijmtarisë së tij, me tërë madhështine dhe tragjizimin e vet historik të luftës që po kalonte, ishte populli rus. Dostojevski, që e kishte studiuar thellë historinë e Rusisë, që gjithmonë e përmendte  muzhikun Marej dhe fshatin e tij të humbur, që për mjaftë kohë kishte jetuar pranë popullit në burgin  e të dënuarve me punë të detyrueshme dhe në kazermën e ushtarëve , rreth viteve 60 formuloi idenë e tij tëhrenjtë :lepurushi: lera më e lartë qëndron në kulturën shpirtërore, poetike dhe filozofike të popullit të tij të talentuar e të panënshtruar, I ngarkuar me misionin më të lartë historik në të ardhmën.
	“Ne besojmë se kombi rus është një fenomen I jashtëzakonshëm në historinë e njerëzimit”,- me të tilla fjalë Dostojevski e fut lexuesin në vështrimin e vet të shkurtër të dukurive të m ëdha të letërsisë atdhetare, të cilën ai e deshi me gjithë shpirt. 
	Këtu eka zanafillën kulti I tij I artit rus në të gjitha fushat që nga Avakumi e gjerë te Leon Tolstoi, gjë nga Andrea Rubljovi e gjerë tek Riepini dhe Kramskoj, që nga bejtët dhe këngët e vajit e gjerë te Glinka e Serovi, që nga katedralet e Kremlinit e gjerë te kambanaret e shekullit të XVIII. Të tëra këto I zabuluan atij burimin më të madh të ideve të veta të shtrenjta-“Një det-oqean është toka ruse,një det I paanë dhe më I thelli” është populli I madh në kërkimet e tij shpirtërore dhe arritjet krijuese.
	Në mënyrë më të veqntë e vlerësoj dhe e përpunoi shkrimtari-artist një nga krijimet më madhështore të kombit të vet, gjuhën kumbuese dhe të plotëfuqishme ruse e mësuar prej tij natyrshëm nga goja e grave fshatare nga dadot e periferisë së Moskës me këngët dhe përrallët e tyre. Këtu e ka burimin fjala e tij e fuqishme e mohuar nga bashkëkohësit e tij që vetëm në ditët tona ka marrë vlerësimin e vet dinjitoz. Nga thellësit më të mëdha të gjuhës së popullit mori përmasa kjo prozë artistke e pakrahasueshme nga aftësia shprehëse dhe theksimi, e ndjeshme ndaj muzikës dhe vargut të romancierit, I cili kishte mbledhur kudo folklorin rus të rrallë në popull veçanërisht në traditën e tij  e të të kënduarit . Për këto rrënjë të thella të stilit letrar, ai do të kujtohej shumë kohë më vonë, kur ndjenjën e tij të zajrrtë për gjuhën e shprehur në aforizmën lakonike me përmbajtje të thellë: “Gjuha është vetë populli”.
	Por ai nuk u mbyll në kufijtë e vendit të vet, larg kombeve të tjerë. Evropa pa dyshim, qe një nga mbresat më të forta të shpirtit të tij, kaq të pasur me ndjesi të fuqishme. Që nga pasionet e tij të rinisë për Shekspirin, Shilerin, Balzakun dhe Hygon, gjerë në interesimin e mëvonshëm për Floberin dhe Emil Zolanë. ( të cilin në të njëjtën kohë edhe e pranonte, edhe e mohonte), Dostojefski I njihte në mënyrë tw pwrsosur twrw korifejtw e letwrsis evropiane. Nw muze e Perwndimit  atw  e mahnitwn mjeshtwrit e rilindjes italiane, ndwrsa Hans Golbeni – I riu dhe Klod Loreni e frymwzuan nw krijimin e faqeve tw  shkwlqyera artistike tek “ Idioti” dhe “ i mituri”. Nw Milano, Kwln dhe Paris ai mbeti I befasuar nga modelet e arkitekturws gotike. Atw e mahniti jashtwzakonishtw shumw Bethoveni. Kwshtu mbi Dostojevskin twrw jetwn ndikoi kjo botw e artit ; kwshtu e frymwzoi atw “ vendi I mrekullive tw shenjwta ”, sw cilws, nw romanin e tijw tw fundit nwpwrmjet gojws sw Ivan Karamazovit, I jep njw falenderim tw zjarrt.
	Ashtu si edhe nw lwtwrsin ruse pwr Dostojevskin mw e shtrenjtw nw Perwndim wshtw bota e bukurisw sw personifikuar dhe frymwzuese tw cilwn mese njwher ai e shpalli bazw tw twrw jetws dhe veprimtarisw njerwzore (“vetw shkenca nuk mundw tw egzistij njw minut pa bukurinw!...”).
	Ne kemi parw se mjeshtri I romanit shoqwror vetwm njwher nw jetw Iu ofrua revolucionit, kjo ndodhw nw fillim tw vitit 1949. Para kwsaj ai I trembej luftws, mw vonw hoqi dorw pwrfundimisht nga “ teorizimet dhe utopit “. Porn nw kwtw rast Dostojevski nuk e braktisi humanizmin. Tërë pamfletet e tijë kunder nihilistëve fshehin zemrën e menqur e të ndjeshme të artistit të madhë atij I vjen keq për këta djem dhe vajza guximtare, që kanë denuar vetwn me vdekje. Tek “ Djajt” siç I kemi parw, ai I adreson kwti brezi tw vetwsakrifikuar  fjalwn e tijw me njw simpati tw thellw. “ Unw solemnisht deklaroi se fryma e jetws endet si mw parw dhe forca e gjallw nuk ka shterrur te brezi I ri.
	Entuziazmi I rinisw bashkwkohore wshtw aq I pastwr dhe I ndritshwm si edhe nw kohwn tonw. Vetwm njw gjw ka ndoshur: zhvendosje qwllimesh zwvendwsim I njw bukurie me njw tjetwr”. Kwshtu Dostojevski  e pranon revulucionin si njw bukuri tw re pwrw rinin ruse. Pwr kwta argonautw  tw lirisw fletw shumw bukur heroi mw I dashur I tijw, pric Mishini.  Ai I quan ata “ pauses tw etur dhe tw zjarrt tw Kolombit”, zbulues trima e tw frymwzuar tw botws sw re.
	Le tw bwjmw konkluzionet. 
	E komplikuar dhe kontradiktore ka qenw rruga krijuese e Dostojevskit. Nw romanet e tijw herw – herw  gjejm shprehje tw figurshme tw parimeve reaksionare, por zakonisht ato kapwrcehen me lwvizjen gjeniale tw penelit tw artistit dhe me simpatin e thellw pwr vuajtjet njerzore. Talenti I jashtwzakonshwm e ndihmoi atw tw kapwrcei shumw rryma tw diskutueshme tw mandimit tw tijw filozofik dhe politik. Me artin e tij tw mrekullueshwm Dostojevski arriti të krijojë tipa të pavdekshëm, në radhët e të cilëve vend të shquar zënë viktimat e dërmuara nga regjimi, të cilat nga fundi I jetës I mbronte shkrimtari: të internuarit siberianë, studentët e varfër, të uriturit dhe nëpunësit “pijanec”, vajzat që shiten, të tërë të persekutar e të përbuzur nga ecuaria e zhvillimit kapitalist të shtetit,
	Dostojevski ka dhënë portrete të paharruara dhe drama tronditëse, që I përshkon protesta sociale e që me të drejtë kanë hyrë në letërsinë botërore me cilësinë e fugurave klasike. Në saj të tyre ai ruan rëndësinë e vet edhe në ditët e tona. Ne e çmojmë artistin e madh për përpjekjet e tij të palodhura në kërkim të së vërtetës, për forcën e madhe të mjeshtërisë së tij realiste dhe mbi të gjitha për krijimin nga ai të figurave të pavdekshme të njerëzve rus, që janë bërë të famshëm në të gjithë botën.
Ja se çtha një shkrimtar i njohur për Dostojevskin :

“Letërsia botërore nuk njeh
    krijime më të përsosura, më
   plastike    se      të folurit  e
        personazheve të Dostojevskit.
        Deri edhe rendi I fjalëve është
    simbolik,    po      aq   janë
             domethënëse edhe konsruktet që
             ai zgjedh; tek ai asgjë nuk është
           rastësi: edhe çdo rrokje është e
             domosdoshme, edhe çdo tingull
               ka vendin e vet, çdo pauzë e bërë
       është    e    qenësishme,  çdo
           përsëritje   ka   rolin   e   vet  të
         përcaktuar,  çdo  dihatje,  çdo
           nxjerrje fryme,  çdo heshtje, të
            gjitha janë funksionale; pas çdo
           fjale  të  shprehur   ndihet   një
          rezonancë    e    mbytur:   janë
             zhaurima valësh të baticave dhe
             zbaticave të fshehura të shpritit”.
                         					   Stefan Cvajg

Datat kryesore të jetës dhe veprimtarisë krijuese të Dostojevskit

1821	           30 tetor -Lndja e Fjodor Mihajlloviqi Dostojevskit në ndërtesën e spitalit moskovit për të varfër      , Mariinskaja, në familjen e mjekut ushtarak, Mihal Andrejeviç Dosotojevski.
1833-1837	Vitet e shkollës së Dosotojevskit në pensionet mekovike.
1837                 27, shkurt  - vdekja e nënës    së Dosotojevskit ,Marie Fjodorovna Dosotojevskajas (mbiemri I vajzërisë, Naçajeva). Maj – shpërngulja e vëllezërve të rritur në Petërburg. Vjeshtë - Dosotojevski në pensionin përgatitor të kapitenit K.F.Kostomorov.
1838		16 janar- hyrja e Dosotojevskit në shkollën e lartë të inxhinierisë.
1839		8 qershor-  vrasja e Mihal Andrejeviçit Dosotojevskit nga bujkërobërit e vet.
1840-1841.      Dosotojevski punon mbi dramat historike “Maria Stjuart” dhe “Boris Godunov”.
1841  		5 gusht -  Dosotojevski bëhet officer.
1843		12 gusht- përfundimi I kursit të plotë të shkencave në klasën e lartë të oficerëve dhe regjistrimi I Dosotojevskit në korpusin e inxhinierisë.
1844		Qershor-korrik- në numrat 6 dhe 7 të revistës “Reporteri dhe Panteoni” u botua romani  “Evgjeni Grande” I Balzakut, përkthyer nga Dosotojevski.
19 – tetor – urdhër zyrtar për tërheqje nga detyra për arsye familjare të inxhinierit ushatrak F. Dosotojevski me gradën toger.
1845 		Maj  - Dosotojevski përfundon romanin “Njerëz të varfër”. Njohja e tij me Nekrasovin fhe Bjelinksin.
1846		15   janar  -  botimi në “Kronikën Petërburgase” të N.A  Nekrasoviti “Njerëz  të varfër”.
1 shkurt – “Sozia” te revista “Shënime patriotike”
Tetor – “Zoti Proharçin”
1847	           Fillmi I vitit - Dosotojevski  ndahet me Bjelinksin.
Prill korrik – tek ‘Të rejat e Sankt Petërburgut” botohen  4 fejtone të Dostojevskit në rubrukën “Kronika  e Petërburgut”.
Në pranverë - Dosotojevski  fillon të frekuentojë të premtet e Petrashevskit.
Tetor – Dhjetor  - novela “Zonja e shtëpisë”.
1847 	           Dhjetor- “Net të bardha”.
1847	           Janar – shkurt – maj – “Njetoçka Njezvanova”.
Fillimi I vitit  - Dosotojevski  merr pjesë në rrethin revolucionar të  N.A.Speshnjevit.
15 prill në mbledhje te Petrashevcët Dosotojevski lexon “Letrën e Bjelisnkit të drejtuar Gogolit”  ilegalisht.
Mars – prill- Të shtunave Dosotojevski frekuenton rrethin e Durovit.
23- prill – arrestimi i Dosotojevskit. Burgosja e tij në burgun Alesejevsk të kështjellës së Petropavllovskut.
29 prill – 16 nëntor -  hetimi dhe gjyqi kundër Petrashvcëve. Dënimi  me vdekje kundër “ kriminelëve më të rrezikshëm”, përfshirë këtu edhe Dosotojevskin.
19 nëntor – vendimi I prokurorit të lartë kundër Dosotojevskit: “8  vjetë punë të detyrueshme në kështjellë”. Vendimi përfundimtar: “4 vjet e më pas ushtar I rëndomtë”
22 dhjetor – ceremonia përgatitoree dënimit me vdekje në sheshin Semjonovsk, leximi i vendimit të Carit për “falje”.
24 dhjetor (natën)  - largimi i një partie të burgosurish për në Siberi, përfshirë këtu edhe Dosotojevskin.
1850 		9-16 janar –qëndrimi në Tobolsk. Takimi në oborrin ndërmjetës me gratë e dekabristëve.
23 janar-  Dosotojevski arrin në internim, në kështjellën e Omskut.
1854-1859	Janar – 1854, shkurt  - periudha e kryerjes së dënimit me punë të detyrueshme.
Në shërbim ushtarak në Semipalatinsk. Njohja me Vrangelin. Valihanovin, Isajevët. Takimet me P.PSemnjonov-Tjan-Shanskin.
1865	 		Mars- letra drejtuar E.KTotlebenit me lutje, për të ndikuar në rikthimin e 
të drejtave të Dosotojevskit.
1 tetor – rimarrje e gradës së oficerit.
1857		6 shkurt- Dosotojevski vë kurorë në Kuzhnjeck me Maria Dmitrijevna Isajevën.
1859		18 mars – dalja në lirim.
Mars – tregimi I Dosotojevskit , “Ëndrra e xhaxhait”.
Nëntor-Dhjetor-“Fshati Stepançikovo dhe banorët e tij”.
2 korrik-Dosotojevski largohet nga Semipalatinsku për në Tvjer, ku kalon vjeshtën.
Dhjetor (gjysma e dytë) – Dosotojevski shpërngulet në Petërburg, ku iu lejua të banonte.
1860		1 shtator- në gazetën “Bota ruse” u botua fillimi I “Shënimeve nga shtëpia e të vdekurve”
Përmbledhja e parë e veprave të Dosotojevskit, botuar nga P.A.Osnovski në dy vëllime.
1861		Janar-dalja e numrit të parë të revistës së vëllezërve Dosotojevski,”Koha”, në të cilin fillon të botohet romani “Të fyer e të poshtëruar”.
1861-1865	Njohja, letërkëmbimi dhe udhëtimi me A.P.Susllovën.
1861-1862	Në revistën “Koha” botohen “Shënimet nga shtëpia e të vdekurve”.
Maj (mesi I muajit) – dalja e proklamatës së P.G.Zaiçnjevskit, “Rusia e re” me pretekstin e së cilës Dosotojevski viziton N.G.Çernishevskin.
7 qeshor – për herë të parë Dosotojevski del jashtë shtetit, ku takohet me Hercenin dhe njihet me Bakuninin.
1863		Shkurt, mars-“Vërejtje dimërore mbi përshtypjet verore”.
24 maj –“Urdhëri supreme” mbi mbylljen e revistës “Koha” për shkak të artikullit të N.N.Strahovit,”Çështja fatale”.
Gusht,tetor- qëndrimi I Dosotojevskit jashtë shtetit.
1864	           Janar – lejimi I botimit të revistës “Epoka”, bashkë me fillimin e botimit të”Shënimeve nga bodrumet”.
15 prill – vdekja e Maria Dmitrijevna Dostojekajas në Moskë.
10 korrik – vdekja në Pavllovsk e Mihajl Mihalloviq Dosotojevskit.
1856		“Një ngjarje e jashtëzakonshme, ose pasazh mbi pasazh” (“Krokodili”).
Mars,prill- njohja dhe takimi me motrat Korvin-Krukovski.
Qeshor – deklarimi mbi ndërprerjën e botimit të revistës “Epoka”.
Korrik,tetor- Dosotojevski jashtë shtetit.
1866		“Krim e ndëshkim”.
4 tetor – Dosotojevski fillon t’I diktojë stenografistes Ana Grigorjevna Snjitkinën romanin “Kumarxhiu”.
1867		15 shkurt – martesa e Dosotojevskit me A.G.Snjitkinën.
14 prill – largimi I Dosotojevskëve jashtë vendit. Drezdeni. Badeni. Bazeli.Gjeneva.
1868		Romani “Idioti”
12(24) maj – vdekja e vajzës tremuajshe Sofi, në Gjenevë. Vera në Veve. Shpërngulja gjatë vjeshtës në Milano.Rrugës Dosotojevskët kthejnë në Bazel për tu njohjur me krijim-tarinë e Hans Golbejnit- I riu. Dimri në Firence.
1869		Korrik – kthimi në Drezden.
Dhjetor – plani I romanit “Biografia” e mëkatarit të madh”.
1870		Novela “Burri I përjetshëm”.
1871		8 korrik – kthimi në Petërburg. Romani “Djajtë”(përfunduar në vitin 1872).
1872		Dosotojevskët e kalojnë verën në qytetin Staraja Rus, I cili bëhet vendpushimi I zakonshëm I tyre.
1873		Redaktimi I së përjavshmës “Qytetari”. Artikujt e Dosotojevskit në rubricën e zakonshme “Ditari I shkrimtarit”.
1874		19 mars Dosotojevski paraqet lutjen te Drejtuesit kryesorë për problemet e shtypit mbi largimin e tij nga detyra e redaktorit të “Qytetarit”.
Prill – Dosotojevskin e viziton N.A.Nekrasovi me propozimin për botimin e një romani në organin “Shënime patriotike”.
Dimër – Dosotojevski jeton në qytetin Staraja Rus dhe punon mbi romanin “I mituri”.
1875		Janar – në revistën “Shënime patriotike” fillon të botohet romani “ I mituri”.
1876		Ripërtëritja e “Dirarit të shkrimtarit” në botim të veqantë. Në numrin e nëntorit del tregimi “ E urta”.
1877		Dosotojevski shpesh viziton Nekrasovin e sëmurë, I cili I lexon atij vargjet e veta të fundit.
2 dhjetor- Dosotojevski zgjidhet anëtar-korrospodentë I akademisë së shkencave, në sektorin e gjuhës dhe letërsisë ruse.
30 dhjetor- Dosotojevski mban fjalim në varrimin e Nekrasovit.
1876		31 mars- Dosotojevski asiston në gjyqin mbi qështjen e Vera Sasuliqit, që kishte qëlluar mbi guvernatorin e Petërburgut, Trepov.
1879-1880	Romani “Vëllezërit Karamazovë” .
1880		23 maj, 10 qershor – Dosotojevski në Moskë merr pjesë në festën e përurimit të përmendores kushtuar Pushkinit.
8 qershor – Në mbledhjen e dytë publike të shoqatës dashamirëse të letërsisë ruse Dosotojevski mbajti fjalim mbi Pushkinin.
1881		Janar (gjysma e dytë)- Dosotojevski punon për numrin e parë “Ditarit të shkrimtarit”, për vitin 1881.
28 janar në orën 8:30 `vdes Fjodor Mihajlloviq Dosotojevski.
1 shkurt – varrimi I Dosotojevskit në varrezat Tihvinski të dafinave të Aleksandër Neveskit.

----------


## Ilyas

Mua me ka pelqyer shume "Vellezerit Karamazov"...

Ne kte liber i ke te gjitha bashke me idiot, me vrases, me besimin/jobesimin ne Zot, me moral/jomoral, me vuajtje dhe argetim, me paranoja dhe joparanoja, me xhelozi, dhe joxhelozi, etj...etj...; pra megjithmend nje liber kryeveper.

----------


## broken_smile

*Fshati Stepançikovo dhe banorët e tij*


   Por prit e ki durim, i dashur lexues! Keto qe po degjon jane vetem fillimi. Dua te theksoj se gjeneralesha, ja kjo qe ben tani numra, dridhej si miu perpara maces nga gjenerali, por po aq dritheronte perpara Foma Fomicit, vec, jo nga frika, por nga adhurimi i parrefyer qe ushqente per te. Rronte me shqetesimet dhe me gezimet e tij, degjonte me veshet e tij, shihte me syte e tij. Nje fis i larget imi, po ashtu husar ne lirim, burre ne moshe te thyer, por qe ngeli gisht pas azartit te cmendur qe tregoi ne kumar dhe qe per nje kohe bujti te daja, me tha nje dite pa doreza se, sipas bindjes qe krijoi, gjeneralesha ishte ne marredhenie turpi me Foma Fomicin. Kuptohet, e kundershtova me zemerim e neveri, m'u duk dicka banale dhe shpjegimi teper vulgar. Jo. Per mendimin tim, arsyeja duhej kerkuar gjetiu, vec, ku, nuk e them dot, pa ia bere te qarte paraprakisht lexuesitdisa nga vecorite me kryesore te karakterit te Foma Fomicit. Kete qe do te tregoj munda ta ve re me pas. 
   Dhe tani perfytyroni nje njeri lecke, shpirtvogel, nje deshtak te mjere, qe askujt s'i duhet, qe nuk sjell asnje dobi, qe eshte i zgerlaqur qe nga koka deri te kembet, por qe eshte dashuruar pas personit te vet ne menyre te llahtarshme, nuk ka as piken e dhuntise per ta perligjur sadopak dashurine qe ushqen per vetveten. Ju paralajmeroj se Foma Fomici na paraqitet si misherimi i sedres se semure, qe nuk njeh kufi e ane, por dhe me disa shfaqje specifike, sepse sedra e semure eshte ngulur te hici, dhe, sic ndodh rendom ne kesi rastesh, eshte tmerresisht poshteruese, e vrare mosmekeq nga vargani i mosarritjeve te koheve te kaluara dhe te tanishme, qe kane pjelle ziline, vrerin, mllefin, keta shpejtojne ta nxjerrin koken sa here qe iu paraqitet mundesia, sa here qe vene re arritjen e tjetrit. Eshte e tepert t'jua kujtojme se ky soj eshte fucke njeri, fyhet pa asnje shkak, mban meri pa asnje arsye. Mund te me pyesni: E nga e paska psonisur kete seder aq te ligesht? E si lindka ne shpirtin e nje hici, qe edhe per shkak te gjendjes se vet shoqerore eshte i detyruar te dije fort mire se ku e ka vendin? E si t'i pergjigjesh pyetjeve si keto? Ku i dihet, jeta eshte e mbushur me perjashtime, nje prej tyre mund te jete personi ne fjale. Dhe po ta shohesh keshtu, Foma Fomici vertet perben perjashtim nga rregulli, nje dukuri si kjo me sigurido te shpjegohet me pas. Por perpara se te hidhemi ne shpjegime te ketij lloji, me lejoni t'ju pyes: A jeni i sigurt, e a e thoni dot me plot gojen se ca njerez si Foma Fomici pajtohen me rolin e kllounit, te sahanlepiresit, te servilit, kuptohet, perkohesisht e te detyruar nga rrethanat? A jeni i sigurt te thoni se e kane quajtur vertet nder e lumturi te qenit klloun, sahanlepires, servil? A jeni i sigurt te thoni se, duke u sjelle ne ate fare menyre, hoqen dore perfundimisht nga sedra e tyre e semure? Po zilia, smira, shpirtvogelsia, shpifjet, spiunimet, peshperimat e gjarperinjve te fshehur ne skuta, apo diku perbri jush, ne tryezen e perbashket, ato c'u bene? Kushedi, ndoshta, ne jeten e ndonjerit prej ketyre te perndjekurve nga fati, te ketyre kllouneve dhe gungaceve, sedra e semure jo vetem nuk shuhet e s'pushon se qeni pas poshterimeve te perbindshme, por, perkundrazi, ndizet si zjarri nga era, i fryre pikerisht nga poshterimi i perbindshem, nga gjymtimi i tmerrshem, nga detyrimi per te qene sahanlepires, nga nenshtrimi zemerndrydhes dhe sakatues, qe c'nuk ben per t'i cpersonalizuar. Kushedi, ndoshta, sedra e semure, e fryre deri ne percudnim, s'eshte tjeter, vecse corodi e ndjenjes fillestare te dinjitetit vetjak, te fyer e poshteruar per here te pare, ndoshta, ne femijerine e larget, nga dhunimi i cdo lloji, nga varferia e mynxyrte, nga felliqesite; dinjiteti njerezor mund t'ju jete neperkembur fillimisht nga vete prinderit e tyre...? Por, e thashe atypari, se, megjithe kete, dukuria Foma Fomic eshte perjashtim nga rregulli dhe kjo eshte keshtu. Dikur Foma Fomici provoi te shkruante, deshtoi, s'u fut dot ne tempullin e letersise, kurse kjo ka force te marre me qafe dhe burra me te mire se ai, zanatet e artit nuk i hapin aq lehte krahet e perqafimit. [...] Sigurisht, i ndodhi, kohe me pare, por ndonjehere thumbi helmues i disfates ne fushen e krijimtarise eshte teper jetegjate, madje, i pasherueshem, sidomos ne rastet e natyrave te dobeta, me seder te semure. Foma Fomici e ktheu me fund kupen e helmitqe ne hapat e para te krijimtarise letrare dhe u rendit ne varganin jo te vogel te te deshperuarve, nga ku dalin te gjymtuarit, endacaket, deshtaket e pashprese ne cdo drejtim. Them se qe prej asaj kohe mburraveceria iu be organike, natyre e dyte, etje per lavderime, deshire per t'u dukur, per t'iu perulur te tjeret, por edhe per t'i lene gojehapur te tjeret me sjelljen e pazakonte. E shnderroi ne kerkese te vetme te jetes ambicien dhe ziline, deshi te ishte ne cdo gje i pare, te profetizonte, te shtirej e te tjetersohej, per t'u lavderuar dhe mburrur. Ne qofte se nuk e lavderonte kush, atehere Foma Fomici nuk e prishte gjakun dhe me lehtesi te habitshme e lavderonte vete veten.

(E perktheu nga origjinali: Jorgji Doksani)

----------


## broken_smile

> Idioti
> *Perktheu nga Origjinali Jorgji Doksani*
> 
> *Pjesa e Pare*
> 
> Ne nje fund nentori, ne nje mot me llohe e ere, ne ora nente te mengjesit treni i linjes Peterburg - Varshave po i afrohej me tere shpjetesine stacionit te Peterburgut. Kishte aq shume lageshti e mjegull sa mezi po agonte; nga dritaret e vagonit edhe dhjete metra ne te majte a ne te djathte te trasese nuk mund te shquaje as edhe nje gje. Kishte nder udhetaret edhe nga ata qe ktheheshin qe jashte shtetit, por shumica ishin udhetare largesish jo te medha, njerez pa ndonje peshe, kryesisht tregtare te vegjel. Me keta ishin mbushur ploteperplot vagonet e klasit te trete. Si gjithmone ne kesi rastesh, ata ndiheshin te kapitur, kapaket e syve u rendoheshin nga dremitja e mardhja, fytyrat i kishin te perhimura, zbehtake si boja e mjegulles.
> Ne njerin nga vagonet e klasit te trete, kur ra agu, u gjenden karshi njeri-tjetrit te dritarja dy udhetare; qe te dy te rinj, qe te dy me humor te mire, te veshur jo kushedi cfare, por jo dhe keq. Qe te dy ndien deshiren t'i hapnin bisede shoqishoqit. Sikur ta dinin se c'gje i shquante qe te dy ne ate minute, sigurisht qe do te mbeteshin gojehapur, qe rasti i kishte ulur ashtu njeri karshi tjetrit sot ne kete vagon te klasit te trete te trenit Peterbug-Varshave. Njeri ishte trupvogel, rreth njezet e shtate vjec, me floke te zinj kacurela, me sy te veckel pershkendites boje gri. Hunden e kishte te flashket, te shtypur, fytyren me molleza te dala; buzet hollake benin c'benin dhe formonin nje si buzeqeshje qesendisese, tallese dhe, madje edhe dashakeqe; por ballin e kishte te larte, te vizatuar bukur, ai ia hijeshonte dhe tere pjesen e poshtme te fytyres, qe ne vetvete nuk shquhej per ndonje fisnikeri, Te binte ne sy vecanerisht ajo zbehtesia e fytyres verdhacuke si e nje mehiti, qe i jepte djaloshit pamjen e nje njeriu fuqiprere edhe pse ishte truplidhur, por njeherezi shquhej tek ai nje karakter tere pasion, i ndjeshem ndaj dhembjes qe, nga ana e vet, nuk puqej aspak me buzeqeshjen qesendisese e shpotitese dhe me shikimin e vrazhde prej njeriu te vetkenaqur, Ishte veshur trashe, me nje qyrk te vollshem gezofi qengji, me ngjyre te zeze dhe naten e kaloi mire, nderkohe qe fqinji qe i detyruar te duronte tere mizorine e nates se lagesht dhe te akullt te nentoreve ruse. Dukej acik qe ai nuk kishte qene i pergatitur per kete. Kishte veshur nje pelerine te gjere stofi, me nje kapuc te madh tamam si ata qe perdorin rendom ne dimer jashte shtetit udhetaret diku ne Zvicer apo ne Italine e Veriut, pa i thirrur fare mendjes se ishte duke udhetuar nga Ejdkuneni ne Peterburg. Keshtu veshja e menduar per udhetim permes krahinave te Italise doli fare e papershtatshme ne Rusi. Djaloshi me pelerinen me kapuc ishte dhe ky nja njezet e gjashte, njezet e shtate vjec, me shtat pak me te hedhur se mesatari, me nje bashke flokesh te verdhe e me faqe te rena, si dhe me nje mjekerze te vogel majuce thuajse te bardhe. Syte i kishte te medhenj, te kalter, hetues; shikimin e qete por te rende, mbushur me ate shprehje te cuditshme nga e cila shumkush mund ta gjente menjehere se ai njeri vuante nga semundja e tokes. Vecse, sidoqofte, fytyren e kishte te kendshme, hollake dhe thatime, ndonese disi te strengur e te zhubravitur, te mavijosur krejt nga te ftohtit. MBante ne preher nje bohce prej mesalle mendafshi te ferkuar nga perdorimi, ku kishte mbeshtjelle, sic dukej, tere katandine e vet prej udhetari. Kishte mbathur kepuce me qafa me shoje te trashe, te bera jo ne Rusi. Fqinji flokezi, qe rrinte i peshtjelle mire me qyrkun e ngrohte, i vuri re qe te gjitha keto dhe ashtu me nge sic ishte e pyeti me ate nenqeshjen qesendisese, permes se ciles pa teklif e shkujdesshem buiste ajo fare kenaqsie aspak e njerezishme qe kesi tipash provojne kur hasin ndokend qe s'i ka prire e mbara.
> 
> - Ftohte, ë...
> ...


- He, pra! Se si jeni ju qe vini qe andej... - Flokziu fershelleu lehtaz dhe u shkreh ne gaz. Zune te bisedonin. Gadishmeria e ketij flokeverdhi me pelerine zvicerane per t'u dhene pergjigje te gjitha pyetjeve qe i bente fqinji flokzi vertet qe te cudiste, madje, ai s'e prishte fare terezine nga shperfillja e hapur dhe pasajdia me te cilen ky ia drejtonte pyetjet. I tha, nder te tjera, se kishte kohe qe nuk kishte qene ne Rusi, mbi kater vjet, se kishte qene jashte shtetit per t'u kuruar nga nje semundje e cuditshme e nervave, nje si bicim semundje toke, epilepsi, qe i vinte me te dridhura e ngerce. Duke e degjuar, zijoshi mgerdheshej dhe s'e permbante dot te qeshuren; u gajas fare kur ky pyetjes: "Po he, si, u sheruat?" iu pergjigj: 
"Jo, nuk u sherova".

- He de, e shihni, ju paskan shkuar per dhjam qeni gjithe ato para, kurse ne ketu u besojme si te kishin qene perendi, - shferu tere mllef zijoshi. 
- Mire thote, - u perzie ne bisede nje zoteri i veshur mosmekeq qe rrinte prane tyre. Ishte nja dyzet vjec, truplidhur, me hunden spec te kuqe dhe me fytyren vrarelije. Kishte veshur nje mantel te zhubravitur nepunesi kishe. - Ajo dihet, gjene e mire ca si ata e marrin nga Rusia badiava!
- Ah, vec ne rastin tim nuk ka asgje te tille, - ia ktheu pacienti zviceran me nje ze te meket njeriu te perkore. - Sigurisht, nuk se ju kundershtoj, nuk kam si i di qe te gjitha, por ne rastin tim mjeku kurues jo vetem me mbajti me parate e veta, por me hoqi edhe rrugen. 
- Po pse nuk paskeni patur njeri qe te paguante, apo si? - e pyeti kureshtar zijoshi. 
- Jo, se zoti Pavlishev, qe me mbante, vdiq dy vjet te shkuara; iu drejtova me nje leter gjeneraleshes Epançina, nje fisit tim te larget, por nuk mora pergjigje. Bera c'bera dhe u ktheva. 
- E te kush po vini?
- Me pyesni se ku do rri? Po ja, me te pare e me te bere...
- Si keshtu, s'e ditkeni ku do rrini?
Dhe qe te dy ia plasen gazit.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Shkëputur nga romani "Idioti":


“Zelli, çdo gjë e bën të mundur”

“Maskarenjtë lënë kokën pas të ndershmëve”

“E pra, dashurinë tënde nga ligësia s’para e dallon dot” – buzëqeshi princi. Në t’u shtoftë ajo, prit gjëmën. Mbaje mend këtë që të thashë vëllaçko... do ta urresh për vdekje pikërisht për shkak të kësaj dashurisë së tanishme”


“...ajo edhe nga ti iku... dhe e di përse? Ngaqë kuptoi sa shumë të dashuronte. E kjo ishte jashtë forcave të saj...”


“...në ato vargje bëhet fjalë, për një njeri që është i zoti në jetë të ketë një ideal; pastaj t’i besojë dhe, pasi ka besuar, të jepet pas tij verbërisht. S’ndodh rëndom kjo në shekullin tonë. Në ato vargje nuk thuhet nëse konsiston ideali i “kalorësit mjeran”, por duket açik që bëhet fjalë për një figurë të ndritur, figurë të bukurisë së pastër.... Sidoqoftë, këtë kalorës të mjerë, e pat pushtuar shpërfillja; nuk pyeste se as kush ishte dhe as çfarë bënte ajo damë. Që mjaftuar vetëm me atë që e kishte zgjedhur dhe, i kishte besuar bukurisë së pastër të saj, pastaj vetëm sa i përulej e i falej në jetë të jetëve; kjo dhe është merita e tij, që pastaj çfarëdo morali pastë ajo, duhej t’i besonte dhe të ndeshej me këdo për bukurinë e saj të kulluar. Ja pra, ta kishte ënda ta mëshiroje, në një figurë të jashtzakonshme kuptimin madhor të dashurisë...
Veç aftësia për të provuar kësi ndjenjash flet shumë, ajo flet për diçka të thellë dhe është për t’u lavdëruar... në fillim s’e kuptova këtë, e mora me të qeshur, kurse tani jam dhënë me mish e me shpirt pas tij, kryesorja – i respektoj heroizmat e tij.



“Po ja, me këto të bëni të humbisni toruan! Më falni princ; por tregoni një çiltërsi, një naivitet, një thjeshtësi aq të madhe, sa edhe në shekullin e artë nuk e gjeje por, në të njëtjën kohë edhe një depërtueshmëri mahintëse; si shigjeta e përshkon të gjorin njeri ky shikimi juaj, s’ke si të mos çuditesh me ju. Veç merrni mundimin të shpjegoheni, se unë... unë ndihem i shushatur para jush!”



“ -Sa leshko që je! Të gjithë të mashtrojnë, të gjithë ta hedhin... Si s’ke turp që iu beson? Si s’e sheh që po bëjnë me ty ç’a ua do qejfi? (Lizaveta drejtuar princ Mishkinit)
-E di që, në ndonjë rast edhe më kanë gënjyer – foli pa qejf e me gjysmë zëri princi.
-E di, dhe iu beson përsëri! Çudi e madhe! Po nejse, nga ty ç’nuk pret njeriu. Unë ç’kam që habitem? Po pse, a ka parë bota një si ty?”



“Mungesa e origjinalitetit, në mbarë botën është quajtur në çdo kohë, tipar kryesor dhe rekomandim i sigurt i njeriut të zot dhe praktik; as më pak e as më shumë: 99% e njerëzve kanë një mendim të tillë, 1% e tyre mendon ndryshe. Shpikësit dhe gjenitë, thuajse kurdoherë, në fillim të veprimtarisë së tyre (por shumë shpesh edhe në fund) janë mbajtur nga shoqëria për njerëz të lojtur.”




“ Princi të habiste me vëmendjen tejet të përqëndruar deri në naivitet, me të cilën ndiqte çdo bisedë që i interesonte. Edhe përgjigjet që jepte, kur e pyesnin - po ashtu të habisnin. Tërë qënia e tij, madje dhe pozicioni i trupit, e shprehnin këtë naivitet, këtë besim të verbër, ku përjashtohej do mundësi për nënqeshje apo ironi”

----------


## Fleur Blanche

_Përzgjedhur po nga ai roman...
_



“Princi është njeriu i parë që i besoj tërësisht, siç i besohet një besniku të vërtetë. Sa më pa – më besoi, ja dhe unë i besoj” (Nastasia)


“- E di që vetë Natyra më ka fyer... kam lënguar 24 vjet. Po iki, ja tani...sidoqoftë... në shoqëri jam i tepërt... s’e kam nga sedra që flas kështu... kam menduar shumë këto 3 ditë dhe...e kam vendosur, do ua bëj të ditura idetë e mia, me sinqeritet dhe fisnikëri. Janë ca ide, ide të larta, për të cilat nuk flas dot sepse, i bëj të tjerët për të qeshur; Princi Sh. sapo ma kujtoi këtë... nuk kam  shprehje, as ndjenjën e masës nuk e kam, fjalët që them nuk janë të zonjat të shtjellojnë mendimet që kam, e kjo i poshtëron idetë. Ndaj dhe nuk kam të drejtë... O, pastaj jam si shumë dyshimtar. Ja në këtë shtëpi këtu, mua s’kanë pse më fyejnë, më duan më shumë nga ç’e meritoj por, jam i sigurtë që pas asaj lëngate 20 vjeçare diçka ka mbetur tek unë, pra, s’kam si të mos i bëj të tjerët të qeshin... qoftë ndonjëherë...kështu apo jo?” (fjalë të princ mishkinit)
....
Të gjithë dukeshin të shokuar...këtu dhe zuri fill një ngjarje tjetër e çuditshme.
-	E pse i thoni të gjitha këto? - u hodh e tha Agallja. – E pse ua thoni këtyre? Këtyre! Këtyre! Askush nga këta nuk i meriton ato fjalë. As te gishti i këmbës nuk u vijnë këta që janë këtu! Ju jeni më i ndershmi, më fisniku, më i miri, më i mençuri, se të gjithë! Këta këtu nuk janë të denjë as shaminë që keni rrëzuar t’ua ngrejnë... E përse e poshtëroni veten para tyre? E përse jenë zgërlaqur asisoj, nuk keni as pikën e krenarisë?



“Fytyra e asaj gruaje (Nastasias), qe për princ Mishkinin një torturë e vërtetë... Në fytyrën e saj kishte lënë gjurmë të pashlyeshme vuajtja e pazakontë; ajo mbresë e përvuajtjes nuk iu shlye më kurrë princit nga kujtesa, iu ndërmend edhe tani; madje, edhe në përmasa më të mëdha... Për shprehjen e këtij tmerri s’arrinin fjalët. Tanimë nuk kishte as pikën e dyshimit: ajo grua ishte  çmendur! Kishte arsye të mendonte kështu. Princi po provonte atë ndjenjë që provon një i dashuruar pas një gruaje, kur e sheh prapa hekurave, të lidhur me vargonj, të shtrirë nën goditjet e xhelatit.”




“- Instinkti i vetmbrojtjes është një ligj i madh i njerëzimit...
- E kush ua paska thënë këtë? – thirri Eugjeni- Që ajo është ligj ajo dihet, por, vepron po me atë forcë sa edhe ligji i shkatërrimit, madje edhe i vetshkatërrimit. Pse vetëm ligji i vetmbrojtjes na qenka më i plotfuqishmi?
-... Është e vërtetë, ligji i vetshkatërrimit dhe ligji i vetmbrojtjes në botë janë njëlloj të fuqishëm”




“Vërtetë që ishte ajo, e shihte për herë të parë pas ndarjes, diçka po i thoshte, ndërsa ai vetëm e shihte dhe heshte. Zemra i qe mbushur plot e përplot me mall, gati po i pëlciste nga vërshimi i ndjenjës. Kurrë nuk do ta harronte këtë takim, sa herë që do ta kujtonte më pas, do të provonte po këtë tepri ndjenjash. Ajo u lëshua (Nastasia), si e fandaksur në gjunjë para tij, mu aty në rrugë, ai u zbraps i trembur dhe i habitur, ajo i mori dorën që t’ia puthte, njëlloj siç e kishte parë në ëndërr, lotët rrëzellenin në qerpikët e saj të gjatë.
-	Ngrehu! Ngrehu! – i tha princi me një psherëtimë të ngjeshur.
-	A je i lumtur? Je?- e pyeti- Më thuaj vetëm një fjalë, je i lumtur tani? Ja, sot, këtë çast, je i lumtur? ... Nesër do të nisemi, siç më urdhërove. S’kam për të.... Të shoh për herë të fundit, të fundit! Për herë të fundit fare!

...nuk ngopej duke e parë, dorën ia shtrëngonte në të sajat.


_(vazhdon....)_

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Shkrimtarët, si rregull, zgjedhin për romanet e tyre tipa dhe i rikrijojnë artistikisht, në mënyrë të figurshme; tipat artistikë rrallë herë gjenden në realitet ashtu të përfunduar, e megjithatë janë më të vërtetë se ata të vërtetët....
Na mbetet ti përgjigjemi pyetjes: po me të rëndomtët, me kryesisht të zakonshmit çduhej të bëjë romancieri, si tua paraqesë lexuesve në dritë sadopak interesante? Se ti shmangësh nga tregimi është punë që sbëhet, të rëndomtit hasen tejmbanë në jetë, janë hallka të domosdoshme në varganin e ngjarjeve të përditshme, po të shmangeshin do të cënohej e vërteta njerëzore. Për mendimin tonë shkrimtari, duhet të pikasë veçori e tipare tëheqëse edhe te të rëndomtët.


Sidoqoftë, princi është shpirt njeriu; ca të tillë i kam fort për zemër! Por ëndrra me sy hapur, kështu si sheh ky, nuk duhen parë...



Meqë atëherë dyshove për diçka dhe, ndjenjat i kishim njësoj, them se edhe mëkati është i përbashkët



Një kthesë e shkathët  avokatoreske e çështjes


Kush ngre dorë kundër lëmoshës që i jepet një njeriu, ky ngre dorën kundër natyrës njerëzore, përbuz e nënçmon dinjitetin vetjak të individit. Kuptimet lëmoshë shoqërore dhe liri e individit janë kuptime të ndryshme por, aspak nuk e përjashtojnë njëra-tjetrën. E mira e veçuar do të ekzistojë sa të jetë jeta sepse, është një kërkesë e individit, është një kërkesë jetësore e ndikimit të drejtpërdrejtë të një individi mbi një individ tjetër...
.... a e dini ju, se çrëndësi e vlerë të posaçme ka ndërkallja e një individi në tjetrin, gjatë formimit të individualiteve të shoqërizuara? Para nesh shpaloset një jetë e tërë, me shumë degëzime për ne të panjohura. Edhe shahisti më i mirë, nuk ka si  parashikon më shumë se disa lëvizje të kundërshtarit. E sa e sa lëvizje mund të bëhen që, ne nuk i njohim?
Duke hedhur një farë, një lëmoshë, duke bërë një punë të mirë e çfarëdo lloji qoftë, ju i bëni nder personalitetit tuaj, merrni për vete edhe një pjesë të nderit të tjetrit; ndërthureni reciprokisht me të; nuk kalon shumë dhe merrni si dhuratë dije, bëni zbulime fare të papritura. Veprën tuaj filloni ta shihini me syrin e shkenctarit, ajo iu rrëmben përgjithmonë, i jep kuptim jetës që bëni. Nga ana e tyre, mendimet dhe veprimet e mira që i shoqërojnë, fara që ju keni mbjellë, ndoshta krejt e harruar nga ju, zë e nxjerr filiza; atë të mirë që e mori nga ju, ky ia kalon të tjerëve. E ku i dini përmasat e pjesëmarrjes suaj, në përcaktimin e fatit të njerëzimit?




Ka raste kur sinqeriteti cinik, të skajmë, kur një tip nevrastiku, i ngacmuar tej mase dhe i çekuilibruar mosmëkeq, sdo tia dijë për asgjë, ska frikë nga asgjë, është gati të kryejë veprime të pamatura, madje i kërkon ato dhe i kryen me kënaqësi.


Fjalë të Nastasias drejtuar Agalljës: Kam dëgjuar se motra juaj Adelaida, qenka shprehur për fotografinë time: me një bukuri të tillë edhe botën e përmbys. Unë hoqa dorë nga bota! Ju bën të qeshni kjo që them, sepse më shihni të rrethuar nga dantella dhe xhevahire, nga pijanikë dhe horra? Por kjo nuk do të thotë gjë; unë thuajse nuk ekzistoj, e di mirë këtë; një Zot e di kush rron në vendin tim brenda meje!


Nastasia drejtur Princ Mishkinit: Kurse Princit i them: të kujtohet fjala që më ke dhënë? O Zot! E pse e poshtërova aq shumë veten para tyre? Po pse a nuk ke qenë ti princ që, më je betuar se shkon me mua edhe në fund të botës, se kurrë nuk do të më braktisje, se më doje dhe mi falje të gjitha, se më re...spe...ktoje? Po edhe këtë ma ke thënë! Kurse unë, vetëm që të ishe ti i lirë të braktisa...


Fytyra e lemeritur, e shpërfytyruar e Nastasia Filipnovës i qëndornte fare pranë, e shinin sy të çmendure, buzët e mavijosura lëviznin dhe ai e dëgjoi:
-	Me të? Me të?
Atë çast ajo humbi ndenjat në krahët e tij... princi iu ul pranë, nuk po ia ndante sytë; e përkëdhelte siç përkëdhelin një fëmijë: kokën, fytyrën, krahët. Qeshte sepse qeshte ajo, qe gati tia plaste të qarit, duke parë si i rridhnin asaj lotët. Nuk thoshte as edhe një fjalë, por e përpinte belbëzimin e saj ethshëm, të palidhur, duke mos kuptuar asgjë çthuhej; qeshte ngadalë. Kur i dukej se përsëri po e kaplonte trishtimi, edhe ai ndjente trishtim; ajo zinte e qante, edhe atij i mbusheshin sytë me lot; kur ajo e qortonte, ai e ledhatonte si foshnjën: nga koka, nga faqet, nga krahët; e qetësonte siç qetësojnë fëmijët.



A ishte vallë (Nastasia), një grua e lexuar, siç e paska përcaktuar Eugjeni apo, ishte grua e çmendur, siç besonte princi. Sidoqë të ishte, ajo grua, ndonjëherë me ca mënyrë brutale, madje cinike, në të vërtetë ishte më e turpshme, më e dashur dhe më e besës sesa dukej. Në sjelljen e saj shumë gjëra vinin nga librat, nga ëndërrimet, nga mbyllja në vetvete, nga fantazia e lodhshme por, shprehja e tyre ishte fort e ndier dhe e thellë.
Agallja këtë e dinte mirë dhe mend pëlciste nga smira

----------


## Eligers

Ju lutem, ka ndonjë info në është a nuk është përkthyer romani "Shënime nga Nëntoka" (Notes from underground) ?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

E ka shqipëruar vetëm Fadil Bujari këtë roman; për herë të parë në shqip e ka sjellur në vitin 1971 nga shtypshkronja "Rilindja" në Prishtinë dhe, më pas e ka risjellur nga shtëpia botuese "Vatra" në Shkup, në vitin 2011.

----------


## Eligers

> E ka shqipëruar vetëm Fadil Bujari këtë roman; për herë të parë në shqip e ka sjellur në vitin 1971 nga shtypshkronja "Rilindja" në Prishtinë dhe, më pas e ka risjellur nga shtëpia botuese "Vatra" në Shkup, në vitin 2011.


Të falemnderit për përgjigjen Fleur, por, të lutem, a mund të më tregosh edhe titullin e saktë, të zgjedhur nga Fadili?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Titulli i pështatur në shqip nga Fadili, ky që keni shkruajtur ju është: "Shënime nga nëntoka"  :buzeqeshje: , si ai i vitit 1971 po ashtu edhe ribotimi në 2011. Kam përshtypjen se do jetë pak vështirë për t'u gjetur në Republikën e Shqipërisë, flas për t'u blerë.

Kështu që Madaber, nqs do e lexosh këtë postim, të lutem shih aty tek librat e vjetër tek Lana nëse na e gjen këtë librin, se kur vij unë në Tir s'gjej kurrë kohë për të parë tek librat e vjetër. Na porosit 3 kopje, që t'ia marrim 1 edhe Eligersit  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Besi, pa ma gjete këtë libër, të kam borxh një kafe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eligers

> Titulli i pështatur në shqip nga Fadili, ky që keni shkruajtur ju është: "Shënime nga nëntoka" , si ai i vitit 1971 po ashtu edhe ribotimi në 2011. Kam përshtypjen se do jetë pak vështirë për t'u gjetur në Republikën e Shqipërisë, flas për t'u blerë.
> 
> Kështu që Madaber, nqs do e lexosh këtë postim, të lutem shih aty tek librat e vjetër tek Lana nëse na e gjen këtë librin, se kur vij unë në Tir s'gjej kurrë kohë për të parë tek librat e vjetër. Na porosit 3 kopje, që t'ia marrim 1 edhe Eligersit 
> 
> P.S. Besi, pa ma gjete këtë libër, të kam borxh një kafe


Falemnderit sërish White Flower. 

Siç keni thënë ju është: kërkova tërë ditën sot në qytetin tim modest, Elbasan, e nuk gjeta gjësend. Madje edhe ata njerëz që njohin e kanë lidhje me njerëz të tjerë të librit nuk dinin gjë.

Pra, shkurt, kur t'ia marrësh librat Madaberit, kafet i kam unë, madje edhe një trëndafil të bardhë do marr me vete, meqë kam plot tek shtëpia.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eligers

Ja dhe dy copëza të vogla nga "Krim e Ndëshkim":

*Krim dhe Ndëshkim*
përktheu:* Jorgji Doskani*

*Pjesa e parë*
*VII*

Si edhe atëherë, dera u hap fare pak dhe përsëri dy sy si tehe brisku, dyshimtarë dhe përgjues, e panë në errësirë. Raskolnikovi nuk po e përmbante dot veten, për pak sa nuk bëri një gabim fatal. 

Nga frika mos plaka nuk do ta pranonte të ishin vetëm për vetëm dhe mos pamja do ta tradhëtonte, u kap pas derës që të mos mundte ta mbyllte më. Kur e pa, plaka nuk u përpoq ta mbyllte me forcë derën, por u kap fort pas dorezës dhe Raskolnikovi për pak sa nuk e tërhoqi jashtë bashkë me derën. Kur e pa se kjo i doli përpara dhe spo e linte të hynte, iu sul pa e zgjatur. Plaka i hapi udhë e trembur, deshi diç ti thonte, por spo mundej dhe e shihte me sy të shqyer.

-Tungjatjeta, Alena Ivanovna, - i foli sa më shpenguar, por zëri nuk iu bind, iu drodh, pastaj i ngeci në grykë.  Ju solla... diçka. Dalim këtu... në dritë... E la aty ku ishte dhe vetë hyri në dhomë, pa pritur ta ftonin. Plaka u turr pas tij; iu zgjidh, më në fund, gjuha.

-O Zot! Çbëni kështu?... Kush jeni? Çdoni nga unë?

-Më falni. Alena Ivanovna... po ju më njihni... Raskolnikov quhem... Ju kam sjellë pengun... atë për të cilin ju fola..., - i zgjati menjëherë pengun.

Plaka e pa, por vetëm shkarazi, i ngriti sytë dhe e pa në fytyrë, drejt e në sy mysafirin e paftuar. E hetoi ngultas me ligësi dhe dyshim. Kaloi kështu nja një minutë. Raskolnikovit iu duk se në sytë e saj rrezëlliu përbuzja e tallja, si ta kishte kuptuar se çdonte të bënte. E ndjeu se po hutohej, se po lebetitej i tmerruar dhe aq shumë, saqë të vazhdonte ta shihte asisoj qoftë dhe një minutë tjetër, do tia therte vrapit.

-Po ju si, nuk po më njihni?  nëpërdhëmbi thuajse i zemëruar. Do ta pranoni apo jo? Në nuk doni, shkoj te ndonjë tjetër, smë pret puna!

Këtë ligjëratë nuk e kishte përgatitur, i doli vetvetiu. 
Plaka e mblodhi veten, zëri i sigurt i mysafirit, me sa dukej, i dha zemër.

-Çthoni kështu, more djalë? Hë, çkeni sjellë?...  tha dhe ia nguli sytë pengut.

-Një kuti cigaresh, prej argjendi. Ju fola për të herën që shkoi.

Plaka zgjati dorën.

-Po çke kështu? Të ka ikur fytyra fare!... Ja dhe duart të dridhen! Mos erdhe gjë pas banjës?

-Kam ethe, - i tha Raskolnikovni me zë të dridhur.  Nga ato e kam zbehtësinë... Pastaj jam edhe i pangrënë...  shtoi, duke i shqiptuar me vështirësi fjalët. Përsëri po e linte fuqia. Veç përgjigja që i dha tingëlloi bindëse: plaka e mori pengun.

-Çke sjellë?  e pyeti përsëri, duke e parë drejtë e në sy dhe duke e peshuar në dorë pengun.

-Kuti cigaresh... e argjendtë... shiheni vetë.

-Smë duket si e argjendtë kjo... e paske mbështjellë...

Duke u munduar të zgjidhte spangon, u kthye nga drita, (dritaret, me sa dukej, ishin të mbyllura, të merrej fryma nga ajri i ndenjur) dhe gjatë disa sekondave qëndroi me shpinë nga ai. Raskolnikovi zbërtheu xhaketën, çliroi sëpatën nga laku, por ende nuk e nxori, vazhdoi ta mbante nën xhaketë me dorën e djathtë. Duart i qenë dobësuar fare, po e ndjente si po i mpiheshin dhe po i bëheshin dru pas çdo çasti që kalonte. Kishte frikë mos nuk do të ishte më i zoti ta mbante sëpatën, mos e rrëzonte... po i merreshin mendtë...

-E çe paske mbështjellë kështu?  thirri e nervozuar, duke lëvizur paksa në drejtim të tij.

Nuk duhej lënë të kalonte çasti i volitshëm. Nxori sëpatën, e ngriti lart me të dyja duart, dhe, duke mos qenë fare në vete, në një mërnyrë krejt mekanike, e lëshoi mbi kokën e saj. Fuqitë i qenë prerë fare, por pasi e lëshoi mbi të sëpatën, forcat i erdhën.

Plaka rrinte gjithmonë kokë jashte. Flokët e verdha, të thinjur, të lyer kurdoherë me vaj, i kishte thurur gërsheta si dy bishta miu dhe i kishte kapur me një krehër briri prapa zverkut. Sëpata e qëlloi në tëmtha, ngaqë ishte shtatvogël. Lëshoi një piskamë fare të dobët, dhe u plandos si e kositur në dysheme. Vetëm mundi ti ngrejë  që të dyja duart dhe ti vërë në kokë. Në njërën dorë vazhdonte të mbante pengun. E qëlloi edhe njëherë me sa fuqi që kishte, dhe përsëri në tëmtha. Gjaku rrodhi si të ishte derdhur një gotë me lëng të kuq, kurse kufoma u preh sa gjatë gjërë në dysheme. Ai u zmbraps; e kishte parë si kishte rënë, si qe dridhur në grahmat e fundit, si kishte dhënë shpirt. Sytë i kishin kërcyer jashtë gropave të syrit, kurse balli dhe fytyra i qenë rrudhosur për lemeri, i qenë shtrembëruar nga ngërçi.

E la sëpatën në dysheme, pranë kufomës, dhe zuri të kërkojë në xhepat, duke u përpjekur të mos fëlliqej me gjak. E futi dorën në xhepin e djathtë, që andej i kishte nxjerrë çelësat radhën që shkoi. Mendja i punonte si sahat, asnjë errësim, asnjë marrje mendsh, vetëm duart i dridheshin si më parë. Më pas ndërmendi që kishte qenë edhe i kujdesshëm, përpiqej të mos zhyhej. I nxorri çelësat, ishin si atëherë të lidhur me unazë metalike. Me ta në dorë u turr për në dhomën e gjumit, ishte fare e vogël, i ra në sy dollapi me xhamllëk plot me ikona. Pranë murit tjetër qëndronte shtrati i madh, shumë i pastër, i mbuluar me kuvertë mëndafshi, poshtë të cilit dukej jorgani i pambuktë.

O çudi: kur fitu çelësin në bravën e komosë, kur dëgjoi gërvimën e tij, i kaluan mornica në trup. Përsëri ndjeu një dëshirë ta linte çdo gjë dhe tia mbathte. Por vetëm për një çast; tani ishte vonë. Qeshi vetë me veten. Iu bë sikur plaka ishte ende gjallë, se mund të çohej. I la çelësat në bravën e komosë dhe vrapoi për te kofoma, rrëmbeu sëpatën dhe e ngriti për ta qëlluar edhe njëherë, por nuk e bëri. Nuk kishte as më të voglin dushim që plaka kishte vdekur. U përkul përsëri dhe pa kafkën, e kishte gojën të çarë... Donte ta prekte me gisht, por aty për aty e tërhoqi, nuk ishte nevoja, dukej ajo... Ndërkohë në dysheme qe krijuar një pellgaçe gjaku. Syri i ngeli te gjalmi që kishte në qafë, nuk e kishte prerë sëpata, e tërhoqi me forcë, por nuk e këputi dot, vetëm se u lye me gjak. Provoi tia hiqte nga qafa, por kishte ngecur diku, nuk dilte. I vernozuar, ngriti sëpatën që të priste gjalmin, u rrek nja dy minuta, u lye e u përlye me gjak, më në fund, e preu dhe pa e cënuar fare kufomën e hoqi. Nuk ishte gabuar: në të qenë lidhur dy kryqe, një i drunjtë dhe tjetri i bakërtë, një medalion me fugurën e Shën Marisë dhe një qese e mbushur dinga; Raskolnikovi e futi në xhep pa e parë çkishte brenda, kryqet ia hodhi plakës, dhe me sëpatën në dorë u turr përsëri në dhomën e gjumit.

Ngutej shumë: u mundua të hapte komonë, po spo arrinte, asnjë nga çelësat nuk i bënte. E shihte se çelësi që ishte duke provuar nuk hynte e përsëri vazhdonte. Befas iu kujtua se do të ishte ndonjë çelës i madh ky i komosë, këta që kishte ishin të vegjël, pra duheshin përdorur gjetiu, aty mund të ishin paratë. E la komonë dhe u përkul nën shtrat; gjeti një sënduk mbi një metër të gjatë me kapak të fryrë, veshur me kadife të kuqe dhe të mbërthyer me rrathë çeliku. Çelësi i dhëmbëzuar e hapi në vend. Plaçka e parë që nxorri ishte një peliçe lepuri, e mbuluar me copë të kuqe të hollë, nën peliçen ishte një fustan mëndafshi, një shall, kishte dhe plaçka të tjera. Fshiu me copën e kuqe duart e përgjakura. Qënka e kuqe, gjaku nuk ka për tu dukur, tha me vete. Dhe sakaq shtoi: O Zot! Më mba mendjen!.

I nxori dhe zuri ti shkundë rrobat, ra në tokë një orë floriri; e vazhdoi këtë punë dhe vazhdimisht binin sende të florinjta: varëse, zinxhirë, vathë, karfica. Me sa dukej ishin arturina të lëna peng. Disa ishin në kuti, të tjerat ishin mbështjellë thjesht me letër gazeta, të mbështjella me kujdes, me dy a më shuma shtresa. I mblodhi dhe i futi në xhep, pa i hapur dhe pa parë çkishin, por nuk arriti ti mblidhte të tëra...

Dëgjoi këmbë në dhomën ku ishte plaka. Ngriu në vend, mbajti vesh, asgjë, vetëm i qe dukur. U dëgjua një britmë e lehtë, një si rënkim i mbytur, pastaj përsëri heshtje varri. Rrinte galiç pranë sëndukut dhe përgjonte me zemër të ngrirë; befas brofi, rrëmbeu sëpatën dhe doli nga dhoma e gjumit. 

Në mes të dhomës, ku ishte kufoma e plakës, qëndronte Lizaveta me një bohçe të madhe ndër duar dhe shihte e fandaksur motrën e vrarë, krejt e bardhë në fytyrë, e pafuqishme madje as për të nxjerrë zë. Kur pa Raskolnikovin ti derdhej me sëpatë në dorë, u drodh dhe fytyra iu shtrëmbërua nga tmerri dhe lemeria; ngriti dorën për të zënë me të gojën, nuk bërtiti, por ngadalë u zbyth në një qoshe, pa ia ndarë sytë e hapur dhe të ngrirë nga habija. Nuk bërtiste, dukej që nuk i mjaftonte ajri për këtë. Raskolnikovi iu vërsul me sëpatën në dorë, Lizavetës iu drodh dhe iu shtrembërua përvajshëm goja, siç u ndodh foshnjave kur tremben dhe shohin të trembur atë që e frikëson, të gatshëm për tu shkrehur në vaj. Edhe kështu ajo fatkeqe ishte fare e shushatur, frika i kishte hyrë në palcë; ajo as dorën nuk ngriti për tu mbrojtur, ndonëse ky është një veprim i vetvetishëm vetmbrojtjeje. Sëpata iu drejtua në fytyrë. Ngriti pak vetëm dorën e majtë, që e kishte të lirë, në drejtim të sëpatës, si të donte ta mënjanonte. Goditja i çau kafkën në pjesën e sipërme të ballit. U shtri sa gjatë gjërë në dysheme. Raskolnikovi e humbi toruan, rrëmbeu bohçen dhe e flaku matanë, doli me vërtik në korridor.

E pushtoi frika pas kësaj vrasjeje të dytë, të paparishikuar. Donte të largohej sa më parë. Sikur të mundte ta vlerësonte si duhej situatën e krijuar, sikur të kishte qenë në gjendje të gjykonte për vështirësitë e reja që i dolën, për këtë keqbërje të pashembullt që kreu por edhe për të tjera që do të ishte i detyruar të bëntë për të dalë që këtu, me siguri që do parapëlqente dorëzimin në polici dhe jo nga frika, por nga tmerri dhe neveria për gjithë sa kishte bërë. Sidomos e padurueshme ishte neveria dhe pështirosja që sa vinin e rriteshin. Nuk mundej kurrsesi  ti afrohej më sëndukut, as në dhomë nuk mund të hynte. 

Një hije hutimi dhe pendese e kishte rrëmbyer nga të katër anët. Kishte çaste kur nuk ishte fare në vete; linte mënjanë kryesoren dhe kapej pas dytësoreve, pas vogëlsirave. Hyri në kuzhinë, syri i shkoi te një kove e mbushur përgjysmë me ujë; iu afrua për të larë duart e sëpatën. Zhyti në fillim sëpatën me tehun poshtë, pastaj mori sapunin nga parvazi i dritares dhe i lau me të duart brenda në kovë. , Nxori dhe sëpatën, e pastroi tehun dhe ngadalë, nja tri minuta, u mor me pastrimin e bishtit të sëpatës, madje e shkumëzoi dhe me sapun. Fshiu sëpatën dhe duart me ndërresat që ishin varur në tel, e pa i përqëndruar sëpatën në dritën e dritares. Nuk kishte mbetur asnjë shenjë gjaku, vetëm se bishti ishte ende i lagur. E siguroi me kujdes sëpatën në lakun brenda xhaketës, pastaj i shkoi një sy xhaketës për ta parë në ishte pa njolla gjaku, kuptohet, sa ia lejonte këtë drita e kuzhinës, pa edhe pantallonat, xhaketës, pastaj i shkoi një sy xhaketës për ta parë në ishte pa njolla gjaku, kuptohet, sa ia lejonte këtë drita e kuzhinës, pa edhe pantallonat, çizmet. Iu duk se ishin në rregull, vetëm çizmet qenë njollosur me pak gjak. Lagu një leckë dhe i fshiu. Ishte i vetëdijshëm që pastrimi që bërë shkel e shko, ndoshta dhe mund të kishte mbetur diçka që binte në sy dhe që ai nuk po e vinte re. Qendroi i menduar në mes të kuzhinës. Një mendim i zymtë, plumb i rëndë e pllakosi sakaq: ishte i çmendur, e kishte humbur gjykimin, nuk ishte në gjëndje as të mbrohej më, po bënte veprime aspak të domosdoshme. Zot i madh! Po duhet ikur, dhe sa më parë më mirë!  bëlbëzoi dhe doli në korridor. Këtu u gjend përpara një të papriture që e bëri ti ngriheshin përpjetë leshtë e kokës...

Shihte dhe nuk i besonte syve: dera e jashtme, ajo ku i kishte rënë ziles pak më parë, kishte mbetur e hapur dhe jo pak, ndonjë pëllëmbë. Kishte qenë e hapur gjatë gjithë kohës! Plaka nuk e kishte puthitur ndoshta diç dyshonte... Po edhe Lizaveta nga ajo derë kishte hyrë!

E mbylli dhe i vuri rezenë.

-Po çjam duke bërë, duhet ikur!...

E hoqi rezenë, e hapi pak derën dhe mbajti vesh. Qëndroi kështu për një kohë të gjatë. Diku larg, te porta, dëgjoheshin thirrje, pastaj sharje e qortime... Po këta?... Priti me durim. Më në fund, ra qetësia, një qetësi e menjëhershme, qenë larguar. U bë gati të dilte, kur një kat më poshtë u hap me zhurmë një derë, dikush zbriti nxitimthi shkallët, duke kënduar një melodi. E pse tërë këto zhurma?  pyeti veten i shqetësuar. E mbylli përsëri derën dhe priti. Përsëri heshtje, xhanxhan njeri. Doli dhe madje zbriti një shkallinë, kur u dëgjuan disa hapa. 
Ishin të largët, diku në fillim të shkallëve, por i dëgjoi shkoqur edhe pse i lindi dyshimi që dikush ishte duke ardhur pikërisht këtu, në katin e katërt, te plaka. E pse ky dyshim? Mos kishin ndonjë gjë të veçantë ato hapat? Ishin të rëndë e të shtruar, i zoti i tyre nuk ngutej. U ngjit në katin e parë, filloi të dytin,  hapat sa vinin e afroheshin: degjohej frymëmarrja e rënduar e atij që po ngjitej. Ishte në katin e tretë... Do vinte aty! Raskolnikovi shtangu, i ngritë duar e këmbë, njëlloj si në ëndrrat e llatarshme, kur të bëhet se janë duke të ndjekur, duan të vrasin, ja, po të afrohen, dhe nuk ke nga ia mban...

Kur njeriu zuri të ngjisë shkallët e katit të katërt, u shkund nga kjo stepje, rrëshqiti përsëri në apatament dhe e mbylli pa u ndier derën. Shtrëngoi fort sëpatën, e rregulloi që ta kishte gati për çdo rast.  Ishte instikti ai që e ndihmoi... Qëndroi në pritje, as frymë nuk merrte. Njeriu qëndronte pranë derës; ishin përballë njëri-tjetrit ashtu siç kishte qenë para pak kohe me plakën. I ndante vetëm dera.

I posaardhuri u mbush mirë me frymë. Trup i madh dhe i dhjamur duhet të jetë!  tha me vete Raskolnikovi, duke e shtrënguar edhe më sëpatën. I duke jse ishte në ëndërr. Ky i ra ziles, i ra fort. 

Nga tingulli metalik, iu duk se në dhomë lëvizën... mbajti vesh disa sekonda. I panjohuri i ra përsëri ziles, priti pak dhe lëvizi me padurim dorezën e derës. Raskolnikovi shihte me zemër të ngrirë si tundej e shkundej rezeja, priste që nga çasti në çast të shpërthehej. Dhe dukej fare e mundshme: as shumë ishte duke lëvizur. I shkoi mendja ta mbante me dorë, por se bëri: ai tjetri mund ta kuptonte që dikush nga brenda e mbante.  Ju morën mendtë. Tani do bie!  tha me vete, por i panjohuri foli me tësëllimë dhe kjo e solli përsëri në vete.

-E çbëjnë këta? Po flenë apo mos i ka mbytur kush? Të mallkuarat!  Pastaj thirri me zë si një fuçi e troshitur: - Alena Ivanovna! Shtrigë e keqe! Lizeta Ivanovna! Moj të bukurat e dheut! Po hapeni de! I paska zënë gjumi, të mallkuarat!

Si i lojtur mendsh e tundi me sa fuqi që kishte derën, i ra fort dhe gjatë ziles. Dukej që ishte nopran njeri, por i shtëpisë.

I zuri veshi edhe disa hapa të tjerë, të lehtë, të nxituar, nuk duhej të ishin dhe aq larg këtij kati.

-Si, nuk ka njeri?  foli ky me zë të kumbueshëm dhe të gëzuar, duke iu drejtuar të parit që vazhdonte ti binte ziles.  Si je, Koh?

-Nga zëri u dukka djalë i ri  tha me vete Raskolnikovi.

-Dreqi e di se çkanë! Plasa duke i rënë ziles, - iu përgjegj Kohu.  Po ju nga më njihkeni?

-Sju kujtohet? Para tri ditesh tri herë radhazi iu rraha në bilardo. 

-A..a..a..

-Nuk qenkan, domethënë. Çudi! E ku të ketë shkuar, vallë plakushja? Kisha pak punë me të.

-E po, nuk janë, nuk janë! Mbrapa kthehu! Erdha me shpresën se do merrja një dorë pare...  Shtoi djaloshi.

-Sdo mend ajo që do ikim, po pse na thanë që do ishin në shtëpi? Bëra gjithë atë rrugë... E ku të kenë shkuar këto shushka? Ajo kurrë nuk del nga shtëpia, qahet nga dhëmbjet, shtrigan. Sonte i qenka tekur të dalë?

-Do pyetur roja,

-Përse?

-Po ku ka shkuar dhe kur kthehet.

-E çnxjerr nga kjo?... E pyesim... E shtyu edhe një herë me sa fuqi që kishte derën, duke luajtur me dorezën. Ske çbën, do ikim!

-Pa dale!  thirri djaloshi.  Shihni këtu, dera nuk është e puthitur...

-Ku?

-Po ja, nuk është e mbyllur kyç, mbahet vetëm nga rezeja! E shihni si luan rezeja?

-Pa prit...

-Duket ajo!... Ka njeri brenda... Po të kishin dalë, do ta kishin mbyllur me kyç. Çne rezeja! Ja si lëviz, kur e tund! Ka njeri brenda, më kuptoni? Janë brenda dhe nuk duan ta hapin!

-Ashtu është, mirë thoni!  foli i habitur Kohu.  Po çbëjnë këto!  thirri dhe tundi me sa fuqi që kishte derën, duke lëvizur edhe dorezën. 

-Prisni!  tha djali.  Diç ka në këtë mes... Ziles ju i ratë dhe i ratë fort, domethënë o u ka rënë të fikët, o...

-Çfarë?

-Shkojmë të marrim rojen e shtëpisë. Le tu thërrasë ai më mirë.

-Se keni keq!

Zbritën të dy shkallët.

-Dëgjoni! Ju rrini më mirë, unë tani vij me rojen!

-Po pse u dashka ndënjur?

-Po ku i dihet?...

-Mirë thoni...

-Jam duke u diplomuar për hetues, nuk më pëlqen fare kjo heshtje e tyre!  tha djaloshi dhe zbriti me vrap shkallët.

Kohu mbeti te dera, i ra dhe njëherë ziles, pa me vëmendje dorezën, e lëvizi ngadalë, në mënyrë që të bindej përfundimisht që dera ishte mbyllur me reze. Pastaj u ul, pa në vrimën e çelsit, por brenda ishte çelsi, ndaj nuk kishte si të shihte gjë.

Raskolnikovi qëndronte prapa derës dhe shtrëngonte fort sëpatën. Po çmëndej nga tronditja dhe tmerri. Kishte vendosur të përleshej me këdo që  ti dilte përpara. Kur trokasin dhe e shtynin me forcë derën, disa mendoi tu bënte zë dhe të merrte fund kjo punë. I shkrepi në kokë dhe një mendim i çuditshëm: ti shante e ti sikteriste paq që aty ku ishte. Sa më shpejt, aq më mirë!  thoshte me vete.

Po vonohet, dreqi e martë!  belbëzoi me padurim Kohu, e la vendin e rojes dhe iu drejtua shkallëve, zuri ti zbres duke përplasur thundrat. Pas pak çapet e tij nuk u dëgjuan më. 

-O Zot! Po tani?

E hoqi rezenë, hapi pak derën, përgjoi: asnjë zhurmë, asnjë lëvizje. Pa e bërë të gjatë, doli, e mbylli mirë derën dhe zuri të zbriste shkallët. Kishte zbritur tri shkallina kur poshtë u dëgjua potere dhe britma. Ku të futej? Nuk kishte ku të fshihej? Iu afrua me vrap derës, për të hyrë nga kishte dalë.

-Ah, mor horr i horrit! Kapeni!

Vinte nga katet e poshtme. Nga njëri prej apartamenteve dikush doli me vrap dhe u rrokullis nëpër shkallë, duke thirrur me sa fuqi kishte.

-Mitka! Mitka! Thefsh qafën! Në esfel vafsh!

Britma pastaj u fashit, ra heshtja. Por nuk zgjati shumë: poshtë u dëgjuan zëra që jepnin e merrnin. Tre a katër zunë të ngjisin shkallët. Njohu zërin e kumbueshëm të djalit. Ata janë!  tha me vete Raskolnikovi.

I pushtuar nga dëshpërimi, duke mos ditur nga tia mbante, eci në drejtim të tyre: të dalë ku të dalë! Në më ndalofshin, mora fund, por edhe në nuk më ndalojnë, kanë për të ma fiksuar fytyrën!  i vegoi vetëtimthi në kokë. Po afroheshin, i ndante vetëm një kat dhe ja, shpëtimi. Mu përpara syve i doli dera e hapur e një apartamenti, ishte apartamenti bosh i katit të dytë, ku po lyenin bojaxhijtë. Nuk kishte njeri. Me siguri që do kishin qenë ata që dolën ashtu me britma. Në mes të dhomës ishte kova me bojë, furça qe hedhur në dysheme, brenda ishte rrëmujë. Hyri dhe u fsheh prapa derës; arri në kohë: ata që po ngjitnin shkallët i qenë afruar hyrjeve të katit të dytë, vazhdonin të ngjiteshin duke biseduar me zë të lartë. Priti sa u larguan dhe në majë të gishtave doli dhe u lëshua vetëtimthi nëpër shkallët. 

Xhanxhin! As te porta nuk takoi njeri. Doli me të shpejtë dhe ktheu në rrugën majtas. 

E dinte që tani ata i qenë afruar apartamentit të plakës, kishin parë të habitur që dera ishte e hapur, janë duke parë kufomat, e kuptuan që aty brenda qe fshehur vrasësi, tani ia kishte mbathur, do ta kuptonin edhe se ku kishte mundur të fshihej. Megjithë këtë nuk e shpejtoi hapin, ndonëse deri në bërrylin e afërm i kishin mbetur disa metra. Mos do ishte më mirë të futesha në ndonjë hyrje këtu dhe të prisja pak? Po sikur ta flakja sëpatën! Të merrja një karroce më mirë. Bo-bo çmë gjeti!.

Ja dhe bërryli, ktheu gjysmë i vdekur, pjesa më e madhe e punës qe bërë, mund të shpoëtonte... Tani dyshimet do të ishin më pakta, rrugët qenë plot e përplot me njerëz. Humbi në turmën e kalimtarëve. Torturat sfilitëse që kishte hequr e kishin tekilosur dhe zgërlaqur, mezi po i hiqte zvarrë këmbët. Djersët i shkonin çurg nëpër fytyrë, qafë, tëmthat i kishte qull. Ku i ke sytë!  i hoqi vërejtjen dikush, kur e pa që po ecte kot së koti. 

Ishte fare i hutuar, sa më shumë kohë kalonte, as më keq e ndjente veten. Kishte dalë në një vend me pak njerëz, mund të binte në sy, duhej kthyer në ndonjë rrugicë. Edhe pse mezi po qëndronte, e detyroi veten të bënte një lak dhe ti dilte shtëpisë nga ana tjetër. 

Kur shkeli në pragun e hyrjes ku banonte, thuajse nuk ishte fare në vehte; kishte fulluar të ngjiste shkallët, kur iu kujtua sëpata. Duhej kthyer aty ku u mor, pa e vënë re kush. Mendja nuk i punonte, kuptohet, më mirë do kishte qenë ta kishte hedhur sesa ta kthente në vendin ku e kishte marrë. 

Por i eci, edhe ky veprim i doli me sukses. Dera e kolibes së rojtarit ishte mbyllur, por jo me kyç; rojtari fare mirë mund të kishte qenë brenda. Aq mëndjeprishur ishte, saqë e shtyu derën. Të kishte qenë roja, do ta kishte pyetur: Çdëshironi?. Me siguri që do ti kishte zgjatur sëpatën... Por roja nuk ishte. Raskolnikovi e vuri sëpatën aty ku e kishte marrë, madje i vuri sipër edhe çarallaket. Asnjë të njohur nuk takoi deri sa hyri në dhomën e tij. Dera e apartamentit të pronares ishte e mbyllur. Me të hyrë u lëshua fuqiprerë në kanape, i veshur siç kishte qenë. Nuk fjeti, por ishte në kllapi. Po të kishte ardhur tani dikush, do të kërcente i fandaksur, do vinte ulërimën! Copëra mendimesh, ndiesi të trazuara ia pështjellonin kokën, asgjë nuk ishte në gjendje të shquante e të veçonte, në asnjërën nuk mundej të ndalej. Dhe donte ta bënte, vinte të gjitha forcat për ta bërë.
_f. 66-70_ 


 Hijet janë copëza, janë fragmente të botës tjetër, janë fillimi i saj. Një njeri i zakonshëm nuk ka përse i sheh, ai është një tokësor dhe pikë. Si i tillë ky duhet të bëjë vetëm jetën e këtushme... Po të sëmuret, po ti prishet sado pak rendi i përditshëm i organizimit të jetës, krijohet mundësia e shfaqjes së botës tjetër; sa më i sëmuri njeriu, aq më të shumta janë pikat e takimit të tij me këtë botë, pastaj, kur vdes, kalon i tëri në atë botë!  Kam kohë që vras mendjen për këtë. Kush beson në jetën tjetër, e pranon menjëherë këtë logjikë.
_f. 244-245
_

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Siç keni thënë ju është: kërkova tërë ditën sot në qytetin tim modest, Elbasan, e nuk gjeta gjësend. Madje edhe ata njerëz që njohin e kanë lidhje me njerëz të tjerë të librit nuk dinin gjë.


Për në librari, as që bëhet fjalë të gjindet, madje edhe kur i pyet rreth këtij libri të shohin me habi :)
Pyeta te librat e vjetër në Tiranë dhe, as aty nuk e gjeta. Po ashtu kontrollova tek botimet shqip, në rubrikën e shitjes së librave të përdorur që, janë botuar në vitet '61-'70 (duke qenë se ky është botim i 1970) nuk ishte; për siguri i hodha një sy edhe katalogut të botimeve '71-'80 por, as aty nuk kishte qoftë edhe një kopje të vetme. E kam bërë porosinë e këtij libri para një jave te librat e vjetër në Shkodër dhe do shoh nesër nëse ka arritur të ma gjejë, por, dyshoj që do e ketë gjetur; kur s'e gjeta në Tiranë, vështirë ta gjej këtu. 
Problemi është, se duke qenë se botimi nuk është bërë në R.Sh por në Prishtinë, është vështirë të gjindet këtu si librat e tjerë. 
I vetmi vend ku gjindet, është Biblioteka Kombëtare, ku duhet të jesh i regjistruar aty që ta huazosh sepse, te katalogu online i BKSH, e kam parë që ishte; e kam për zakon që gjithmonë kur dua të gjej ndonjë libër, t'i hedh së pari një sy rreth të dhënave si te katalogu online i bksh, po ashtu edhe te ai i Bibliotekës Marin Barleti dhe Bibliotekës Shkencore Shkodër, dhe pashë që gjindet vetëm te BKSH. 

Në anglisht dhe në formatin pdf e gjen kollaj; unë i kam hedhur një sy këtij libri sa për kureshtje në anglisht, dhe nga dy kapitujt e parë që lexova, m'u duk shumë i trishtë dhe të fuste si në gjendje ankthi, siç e ka për mjeshtëri Dostojevski :)
Madje, nga kjo m'u kujtua një fragment nga filmi "transporter 3", në pjesën ku Frank mendon se vajza që ka në makinë (Valentina) ishte ruse tek e pyeste Inspektori dhe, ky i fundit pastaj shprehet (nqs e mbaj mend mirë sadopak): "Rusët... kur do mund të jenë të lumtur e dashurojnë ndonjëherë... gjithmonë mizerje, vuajtje.... kam lexuar dikur Dostojevskin"

----------


## Eligers

> Për në librari, as që bëhet fjalë të gjindet, madje edhe kur i pyet rreth këtij libri të shohin me habi 
> Pyeta te librat e vjetër në Tiranë dhe, as aty nuk e gjeta. Po ashtu kontrollova tek botimet shqip, në rubrikën e shitjes së librave të përdorur që, janë botuar në vitet '61-'70 (duke qenë se ky është botim i 1970) nuk ishte; për siguri i hodha një sy edhe katalogut të botimeve '71-'80 por, as aty nuk kishte qoftë edhe një kopje të vetme. E kam bërë porosinë e këtij libri para një jave te librat e vjetër në Shkodër dhe do shoh nesër nëse ka arritur të ma gjejë, por, dyshoj që do e ketë gjetur; kur s'e gjeta në Tiranë, vështirë ta gjej këtu. 
> Problemi është, se duke qenë se botimi nuk është bërë në R.Sh por në Prishtinë, është vështirë të gjindet këtu si librat e tjerë. 
> I vetmi vend ku gjindet, është Biblioteka Kombëtare, ku duhet të jesh i regjistruar aty që ta huazosh sepse, te katalogu online i BKSH, e kam parë që ishte; e kam për zakon që gjithmonë kur dua të gjej ndonjë libër, t'i hedh së pari një sy rreth të dhënave si te katalogu online i bksh, po ashtu edhe te ai i Bibliotekës Marin Barleti dhe Bibliotekës Shkencore Shkodër, dhe pashë që gjindet vetëm te BKSH. 
> 
> Në anglisht dhe në formatin pdf e gjen kollaj; unë i kam hedhur një sy këtij libri sa për kureshtje në anglisht, dhe nga dy kapitujt e parë që lexova, m'u duk shumë i trishtë dhe të fuste si në gjendje ankthi, siç e ka për mjeshtëri Dostojevski 
> Madje, nga kjo m'u kujtua një fragment nga filmi "transporter 3", në pjesën ku Frank mendon se vajza që ka në makinë (Valentina) ishte ruse tek e pyeste Inspektori dhe, ky i fundit pastaj shprehet (nqs e mbaj mend mirë sadopak): "Rusët... kur do mund të jenë të lumtur e dashurojnë ndonjëherë... gjithmonë mizerje, vuajtje.... kam lexuar dikur Dostojevskin"


Shitësit e librarive janë si ata që kanë dy-tri diploma e përfundojnë si punëtorë llaçi; s'janë në habitatin e tyre fatkeqët.

Gjithsesi e çuditshme si nuk gjindet në Shqipëri, se nëpër katalogë, dihet ajo, të rreshtojnë botën e tërë e pastaj të lënë të torturohesh nëpër hullitë e tregut, pambarim. Torturë të jesh lexues në gjuhën shqipe! (Paksa e ekzagjeruar kjo që thashë, por meqë e shkrova po e lë.)

Besoj se shpëtimi ynë, përveç BKSH a ndonjë miku, është panairi i librit në Kosovë, që nis nesër e mbaron pas një jave mos gabofsha.
Keni menduar të shkoni? Unë rastësisht ia lashë porosi dikujt që me shumë shpresa ka për të harruar. Nejse.

Në anglisht kam nisur dhe unë ta lexoj, sa për kureshtje dhe nuk i heq asnjë presje asaj që keni thënë. Kam lexuar dhe "Idioti" paksa në anglisht dhe, ngase s'kisha ç'bëja, po krahasoja atë në shqip me atë në anglisht: shumë ndryshe në disa vende e shumë të ngjashëm në vende të tjera. Pastaj duke kërkuar në internet zbuloj që ky problemi nuk ishte vetëm i yni po edhe i gjuhëve të tjera. Në një gjuhë fjalia del tjetër e në gjuhë tjetër. Këtu dhe vendosa ta lexoj vetëm në shqip Dostojevskin. 

Trishtimin e plotë unë e kam zbuluar vetëm te "Vëllezërit Karamazov". E kam të pamundur të lexoj faqet e fundit pa mbushur sytë me ujë. Nejse.

Filmi u shënua te lista "Për t'u parë".

Tung.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Përshëndetje! :)

Sa për panairin në Kosovë, nuk do shkoj; por zakonisht në panaire më shumë "reklamohen" botimet e reja dhe, nuk e di a do iu ketë rënë në mend të ribotojnë "Shënime nga nëntoka", një libër për të cilin edhe kur interesohesh për 'të, njerëzit të shohin me habi :) dhe siç e dimë më shumë shtëpitë botuese që paraqesin botime e reja në panaire, se çfarë prirje në botime paraqesin së fundmi, por sidoqoftë uroj që kësaj here të jenë kujtuar për këtë libër. :)

E mira e të mirave, do ishte sikur në Shqipëri, të organizohej një panair i librave të vjetër :) 

Në lidhje me përkthimin, mua më ka rastisur të shoh dallimin e "Të Mjerët" e Hygo, ku vëllimin e parë e kam lexuar në anglisht dhe kur e mora pastaj në shqip, edhe pse Misto Treska kishte bërë një punë të mrekullueshme, vura re që një pjesë jo vetëm mungonte, por sërish e vë re se dallon pak, është e natyrshme në fund të të fundit, sepse është përshtatje në shqip, prandaj mua më pëlqen që të përdori më shumë fjalën - shqipërim sesa përkthim. Në këtë rast, nuk mund të mos mahnitesh nga gjenia e këtyre shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj, që, sado që mund t'i përshtatësh veprat e tyre në gjuhë të ndryshme, nuk e humbasin magjinë e tyre, ku, jo vetëm të përpijnë dhe të bëjnë të jepesh me mendje e shpirt tek i lexon, por mbasi e mbaron së lexuari, e vë re se diçka ka ndryshuar tek ty. 

Sa për  filmin, është film aksion, dhe ai fragment që shkëputa unë, është përmendur vetëm një herë dhe pa shumë pretendim. :)

Ndërsa Vëllezërit Karamazov, nuk e kam lexuar. Por nëse do ta shohësh film, e ke të realizuar në episode, është në rusisht por me titra anglisht.
Është realizuar edhe "Idioti" me episode, por, është i tëri në rusisht, dhe vetëm një pjesëz është me titra në anglisht, dhe, është pjesa e leximit të letrës së Ipolitit; ku, me thënë të drejtën e kisin cunguar në krahasim me librin, kështuqë, nuk më pëlqeu edhe aq.

Këtu e ke filmin e "Vëllezërve Karamazov", dhe episodet e tjera, i ke të sugjestionuara nga vetë Youtube.




Tung :)

----------


## Gentian_gr

Nga  autori kam lexuar vec ''Krim e Ndeshkim,,!

 :buzeqeshje: 

Vuajtje,depresion,tmerri i sepates se Raskolnikovit drejt plakes,malli i te motres e nenes se tij!

----------

